# red and orange



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Finally, I have a combination of african chiclids that are getting along. I have lots of blue & yellow colors. I'd like to add a red or orange African that will peacefully coexist with my current collection. The red impress I purchased turned out to be a female. Any other suggestions?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

a male Red Empress?


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

noki said:


> a male Red Empress?


That is a good option. I realized after I posted this yesterday that I should have said what are alternatives to Male Red Empress.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

noki said:


> a male Red Empress?


II discovered these 3. Are these compatible? How good of a fit are they for the fish listed in my signature? I appreciate any comments, warnings etc.
75 gallon freshwater
male Star Sapphire hap
male electric blue hap
female red empress hap
male blue dolphin hap

2 male Lemon Jakes


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you might have copied your signature by mistake instead of identifying the 3 fish you want to ask about?

If these are the same 3 as the ones in the Victorian post...choose one of the forums for your question.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> I think you might have copied your signature by mistake instead of identifying the 3 fish you want to ask about?
> 
> If these are the same 3 as the ones in the Victorian post...choose one of the forums for your question.


you are correct, thanks for letting me know. Here are the 3 I'm curious about

"Ruby Green cichlid" African Cichlid Victorian
P. Nyererei(Juma Island Red), Red Fin, Victorian, African Cichlid
Zebra obliquidens


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Members please reply to this post today in the Victorian forum.


----------

